# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > The Rumour Mill >  Murder in Emmerdale?

## tammyy2j

Nasty Terence will leave Emmerdale for good when he is murdered by Dr. Adam for digging into his past. Adam thinks he has covered all his tracks and no one will accuse him but what will he do when his fiance Steph is arrested for the crime.

----------


## shannisrules

ooo interesting so both adam and steph have a shady past! id ont like terence so im glad he'll be gone where did youy find this out?

----------


## feelingyellow

Sounds really good! I HATE Terrence, but hate Adam a bit too so hopefully he'll go down! Poor Steph though!  :Sad:

----------


## Siobhan

> Sounds really good! I HATE Terrence, but hate Adam a bit too so hopefully he'll go down! Poor Steph though!


Poor Steph my eye, she has killed enough or attempted to kill, she deserves to go down for something

----------


## shannisrules

but steph has been tryng to turn over a new leaf although theres always that saying...a lepored cant change its spots she does deserve to go to prison but not for what she hasnt done

----------


## Debbie Meadows

Itâs been a long time in coming, but this is the moment when viewers get to learn exactly what happened in Adamâs past. 

The doctor has been avoiding questions about his past for weeks and any mention of the police and the fella goes as pale as ski slope. 

So far, weâve had no idea what Adam has been hiding, even Steph has tried to find out about the life he used to lead and he swiftly avoided the subject. 

But after making an enemy of Stephâs brother, Terence, just a few weeks ago, the drunk was hell-bent on getting his revenge on the doctor. 

Sensing that Adam was a bit of a shady character (takes one to know one, of course), Terence has been searching for any clues as to what has happened. 

And he strikes lucky when he finds a newspaper article which reports that the doctor was struck off when he was younger! 

According to the report, Adam hit a child patient and was forced to resign. But Adam defends his actions and said he acted impulsively after the child bit him and didnât think losing his profession was a fair punishment â he has therefore carried on being a doctor illegally! 

Knowing he has Adam over a barrel, Terence demands cash in order to keep quiet. But will Adam yield to his demands or is this merely the start of another storyline that is set to grip us for weeks? 

sorry if this has already been posted

----------


## feelingyellow

> Itâs been a long time in coming, but this is the moment when viewers get to learn exactly what happened in Adamâs past. 
> 
> The doctor has been avoiding questions about his past for weeks and any mention of the police and the fella goes as pale as ski slope. 
> 
> So far, weâve had no idea what Adam has been hiding, even Steph has tried to find out about the life he used to lead and he swiftly avoided the subject. 
> 
> But after making an enemy of Stephâs brother, Terence, just a few weeks ago, the drunk was hell-bent on getting his revenge on the doctor. 
> 
> Sensing that Adam was a bit of a shady character (takes one to know one, of course), Terence has been searching for any clues as to what has happened. 
> ...


Wow, I never actually expected that but it sounds really good! Too bad we have to have Terence back though  :Sad:

----------

